# PGA player rules



## golffan4 (May 5, 2011)

Hey does anyone know where I can find a copy of the PGA player rules specifically the conflicting events rule?

Thanks


----------



## golftradition (Jun 12, 2021)

A better question would be is there anybody here?


----------

